# Bei Kernel Kompilierung Speicherzugriffsfehler



## KristophS (6. September 2004)

Hallo,
Ich wollte heute einen Kernel(2.6.8) kompilieren.
Vorher hatte ich alles per make menuconfig konfiguriert.
Mit der Eingabe des Befehls     make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install ,ging's auch sofort los.

Zuerst kam eine Warnung, dass dep unnötig ist, wie Google sagt,ist das aber normal ab der 2.6`er Version.



> fs/partitions/acorn.c:32: Warnung: `adfs_partition' defined but not used
> fs/partitions/acorn.c:72: Warnung: `riscix_partition' defined but not used
> fs/partitions/acorn.c:122: Warnung: `linux_partition' defined but not used


Kam kurz darauf es passierte aber nichts weiter und er mache weiter..



> fs/smbfs/inode.c:563: Warnung: comparison is always false due to limited range of data type
> fs/smbfs/inode.c:564: Warnung: comparison is always false due to limited range of data type



War das nächste es ging aber weiter mit folgender Meldung:


> drivers/atm/ambassador.c:2294: Warnung: unused variable `membase'
> drivers/atm/ambassador.c:2295: Warnung: unused variable `iobase'





> drivers/atm/idt77252.c: In Funktion »idt77252_dev_open«:
> drivers/atm/idt77252.c:3035: internal compiler error: Speicherzugriffsfehler



Obenstehndes brach dann aber vollständig ab.
Eine Suche nach "internal compiler error:Speicherzugriffsfehler" brachte dann das Ergebniss, dass es angeblich an kaputten Speicher liegt.

Allerdings habe ich schon 2mal vorher einen Kernel kompiliert (der 2.4`er Generation).
Beim ersten mal brach er ab (Speicherzugriffsehler) ,beim 2. habe ich die Befehle einzeln nacheinder eingegeben und er machte weiter. (Der Kernel funktionierte auch)

Daher kann es ja garnicht am Speicher liegen!
Wodran aber sonst?
Bitte um Hilfe, bin noch nicht so der Linux Experte ,also bitte ausführlich schildern =).



Edit:
Wenn ich die Funktioenne alleine ausführe bricht der Compiler  bei make modules ab.
bZimage lief vollständig durch.

Edit #2:
Meine gcc Version ist glaube ich 3.3 ,ich weiss nciht wo ich das nachgucken kann und habe das im Gedächnis.


----------



## JohannesR (7. September 2004)

Kernel Version 2.6 muss man nicht mehr mit bzImage etc kompilieren, einfach 
	
	
	



```
# make && make modules_install
```
.
Das sollte die Fehlerursache sein.


----------

